#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Jaypee Noida 2012 admission, Cutoff, Placements, facilities, ranking, fee

## simmi.joshi.1990

Jaypee Noida btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Click Here:


Hi FaaDoOs..

This is the discussion thread for Jaypee, NOIDA 2012 Admissions. Here you can discuss anything and everything about this college. Lets start off with some useful information about Jaypee Noida--
*
Eligibility Criteria & Weightage for admission:

*Eligibility criteria of subjects in qualifying exams for all programs and (dual degree biotech - 50% seats) is as prescribed in AIEEE exam
*
Criteria for Year of Qualifying Examination and Date of Birth (for admissions 2011)*
Only those candidates are eligible to apply who have passed 10+2 or equivalent examination not before 2010 or those appearing in 2012 and those candidates appearing in the final examination in 2012 are also eligible to appear for the Entrance Test for consideration of provisional admission.All candidates who are offered provisional admission will be required to produce proof of having passed the qualifying examination (10+2 or equivalent) to the Institute authority latest by September 30, 2012 failing which, such provisional admission will stand cancelled. If the results in qualifying examinations are likely to be declared after September 30, 2012 the candidates are advised to seek admission next year as no representations for extension of dates for any reason whatsoever, shall be entertained.The institute does not admit students by Management Quota
*Ranking:* Jaypee noida is among top 50 private colleges in India.

*Under Graduate Courses offered: 
**BTech (4 Year Course)-*
Electronics & Communication (210 Seats)Computer Science Engineering (210 Seats)IT Engineering (210 Seats)Biotech (90 Seats)
*Dual Degree, Btech+Mtech (5 Year Course)
*
Computer Science (30 Seats)Biotech (45 seats)*FEE Structure, Jaypee NOIDA:*(i) Tuition Fee                                          -           Rs. 35,000 per Semester
(ii) Development Fee                                -           Rs. 45,000 per Annum
(iii) Hostel Fee Including boarding,          -           Rs. 30,000 per Semester Lodging and laundry
(iv) Caution Money                                   -           Rs. 10,000 one time (refundable)
*Branchwise PLACEMENT Report, Jaypee, NOIDA: 2007-11 Batch--

*

BT
55
64
116%

CSE
140
331
236%

ECE
131
330
252%

IT
60
155
258%

DDBT
29
30
103%

M.TECH
44
23
52%

Total
459
933
203%






*Branchwise PLACEMENT Report, Jaypee, NOIDA: 2006-10 Batch--
*



BT
58
53
91%

CSE
181
273
151%

ECE
179
270
151%

IT
93
121
130%

*Total*
*511*
*717*
*140%*









*Jaypee Noida Contact Details:
*College Name: Jaypee Institute of Information Technology 
Address: A-10, Scetor-62, NOIDA - 201307
City: Noida
State: Uttar Pradesh
Telephone Number: 0120-2400973-976, 2400987
Email: webadmin@jiit.ac.in
Website: www.jiit.ac.in
*In case of any queries, questions or additions to this information, please feel free to ask them as reply to this thread. We and the seniors will be glad to help you out.....*

Cheers!









  Similar Threads: Jaypee Noida btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Jaypee Noida btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities BITS Mesra 2012 admission, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, fee, campus facilities BITS Pilani 2012 admission, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, fee, campus facilities IIT Delhi 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements 2012, Facilities, Hostels, Ranking

----------


## vibhav srivastava

are the dual degree aspirants included for placements.......
is it good to take dual degrees or not.......in jiit.
please reply soon.......

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> are the dual degree aspirants included for placements.......
> is it good to take dual degrees or not.......in jiit.
> please reply soon.......


[MENTION=92379]vibhav srivastava[/MENTION] the students are definitely considered for placements in the dual degree program also

wat is ur expected score btw??

----------


## vibhav srivastava

thanks for reply.......
my score in aieee 2012 is 120 and expected rank is 50,000
please give me some guidance for councelling for jiit and please also tell which branches i can get at noida sect. 62 at this aieee rank............

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> thanks for reply.......
> my score in aieee 2012 is 120 and expected rank is 50,000
> please give me some guidance for councelling for jiit and please also tell which branches i can get at noida sect. 62 at this aieee rank............


The Admissions get closed at around 30k every year , i think and would seriously suggest you to look for some other colleges for backup

----------


## vibhav srivastava

> The Admissions get closed at around 30k every year , i think and would seriously suggest you to look for some other colleges for backup






then what about this.............
*All India Ranking  in AIEEE 2010-11**@*
*Sector-62                 Sector-128*
(aa)   ECE                                                             38376              126639
(ab)   CSE                                                              42612              132067
(ac)   IT                                                                 69268              
(ad)   Biotechnology                                              112996*
(ae)   5 Yr Dual Degree                                                                 
         Programme B. Tech-M.Tech (CSE)             78509
(ag)   5 Yr Dual Degree                                                                 
         Programme B. Tech-M. Tech ( Biotech)      113904

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

See 120 Marks means u would get rank which is more than above range that's I was just suggesting for ur good only ..... :):

----------


## vibhav srivastava

> See 120 Marks means u would get rank which is more than above range that's I was just suggesting for ur good only .....



with 120 i would definately get at least 50,000 bec. the paper was of 360 marks not of 432..........

----------


## vibhav srivastava

> See 120 Marks means u would get rank which is more than above range that's I was just suggesting for ur good only .....





what do you think would be my rank at a score of 120.....

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> what do you think would be my rank at a score of 120.....


[MENTION=92379]vibhav srivastava[/MENTION] your rank would be somewhere around 1 lakh or something

We have mentioned the rank predictor on the website please check the following link http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...for-AIEEE-2012

----------


## kartik247

i am getting 162 marks in AIEEE 2012...
what branches can i expect to get in JIIT, Noida at this score??

and what is the difference b/w the campuses in sector 62 and sector 168, i mean, any difference in placement and infrastructure etc. ??

----------


## satyam kshatriya

.....bro ur rank ll be approx..above 45000-65000

----------


## HURRICANE

What is the cutoffs for general category...
And also what is the placement statistics of last year...i.e, highest, average, lowest packages and % of students placed and the visiting companies...

Can you tell me...if the college has participated in any events like robotics, seminars, conferences, etc............

And also which will be a better option DIT, JIIT, JUIT
.





.

----------


## Prashansa.cg

> What is the cutoffs for general category...
> And also what is the placement statistics of last year...i.e, highest, average, lowest packages and % of students placed and the visiting companies...
> 
> Can you tell me...if the college has participated in any events like robotics, seminars, conferences, etc............
> 
> And also which will be a better option DIT, JIIT, JUIT
> .


 @HURRICANE   the last years cutoff of Jaypee Noida was 

*Sector-62                 Sector-128*
(aa)   ECE                                                             38376              126639
(ab)   CSE                                                              42612              132067
(ac)   IT                                                                 69268              
(ad)   Biotechnology                                              112996*
(ae)   5 Yr Dual Degree                                                                 
         Programme B. Tech-M.Tech (CSE)             78509
(ag)   5 Yr Dual Degree                                                                 
         Programme B. Tech-M. Tech ( Biotech)      113904




Yes the college organizes Technical Seminars frequently

The Placement stats are mentioned int info thread above Please refer http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...es-ranking-fee

----------


## HURRICANE

> @HURRICANE the last years cutoff of Jaypee Noida was CSE : 12000-13000 IT : 22000 ECE : 40000
> 
> Yes the college organizes Technical Seminars frequently
> 
> The Placement stats are mentioned int info thread above Please refer http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...es-ranking-fee



What about the other branches like JUIT Solan, JUET Guna...Are they equally good...I've checked the placement stat. at their websites...it was very good...but the last year closing rank was 75000...Is it true......

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> What about the other branches like JUIT Solan, JUET Guna...Are they equally good...I've checked the placement stat. at their websites...it was very good...but the last year closing rank was 75000...Is it true......


[MENTION=100071]HURRICANE[/MENTION] the last years cutoff was 112996 but that was for BioTechnology

----------


## vinamre

> What is the cutoffs for general category...
> And also what is the placement statistics of last year...i.e, highest, average, lowest packages and % of students placed and the visiting companies...
> 
> Can you tell me...if the college has participated in any events like robotics, seminars, conferences, etc............
> 
> And also which will be a better option DIT, JIIT, JUIT
> .
> 
> 
> ...


This year's placement were very good at jaypee...Brands like google amazon ,microsoft, CSC,Oracle, Dreamworks, IBM,Cadence and many other fortune 500 companies recruited from jaypee in hefty amounts giving highest placement of 14 lacks and above

Along with them Regular recruiters were also there including IT giants like infosys , accenture, mindtree, syscom,wipro,aircom, cognizant, capital IQ, cmc(TATA) and many more providing salaries in the range of 3.25-5.5 lpa

There were huge number of core companies participation inlcuding erricson , landys Gyr , continental snapdeal,kmc,RNCOSsamsung and many other multinaltionals providing average package of 4-5 lacks per anum plus perks giving R n D profile

At the end of placement season almost 70 % students had 2-3 jobs in hand 

Average package at jaypee stood at 4-4.5 lpa this year..

Still many more companies are yet to come

----------


## Nirmanyu

adminn and oderrs help please .... i m studnt of btech ist yr frm guru nanak dev enngg college ludhiana (mechnical branch )
i wana knw if i get a rank which makes me eligible to get seat in jaypee noida 62 sec ... is dropping a year worth ....is jaypee noida good enuff ??? i m very confused .. as i m not so hapiie wd ma currnt branch but i hav heard dat gne mechnical is really good dats y i took it last year ...
help urgent as i hav to fill form then

----------


## shriya19

hi....m xpcting 120 mrks in aieee....can i get admission in jaypee noida?? m frm delhi...general category....

----------


## vinamre

> adminn and oderrs help please .... i m studnt of btech ist yr frm guru nanak dev enngg college ludhiana (mechnical branch )
> i wana knw if i get a rank which makes me eligible to get seat in jaypee noida 62 sec ... is dropping a year worth ....is jaypee noida good enuff ??? i m very confused .. as i m not so hapiie wd ma currnt branch but i hav heard dat gne mechnical is really good dats y i took it last year ...
> help urgent as i hav to fill form then


Yes, JIIT is good enough and surely ranked in top 15 private colleges in India ..and is considered the best private college in NCR region.

After completing B.Tech u can be sure of getting placed in atleast two IT giants if u are an average student.

So if u are getting ur desired stream in JIIT , then go for it.

You can also try for lateral entry through which you can directly enter JIIT in to 2nd year .For this you will have to fill lateral entry forms and give the exam which will cover 1st year syllabus.Through this your year will not be wasted.Though seats via lateral entry are few and competition is huge ..but u can surely give it a try.
Else u can join through 1st year also via AIEEE. college is surely worth taking and a lot better than ur previous one(no offence)

Best wishes  :):   :): 

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




> hi....m xpcting 120 mrks in aieee....can i get admission in jaypee noida?? m frm delhi...general category....


No harm in filling the form.U might get IT stream.

Fingers Crossed  :):   :):

----------


## shriya19

thnx  :):  tht is a lil relief...

----------


## NainaRai

What exactly is Sector 62 & 128?
They're different campuses, or what?
If yes, which one of them is better?
Also, could you please tell me the cut off for General Category for CSE?

----------


## vinamre

> What exactly is Sector 62 & 128?
> They're different campuses, or what?
> If yes, which one of them is better?
> Also, could you please tell me the cut off for General Category for CSE?


Yes they are different campus.JIIT 62 is the best campus of the whole JAYPEE university followed by JUIT solan anthen then comes 128 sector campus and JUET M.P.

CSE closing ranks after last counselling should be around 40K

----------


## vibhav srivastava

> .....bro ur rank ll be approx..above 45000-65000




last year at 120 marks the rank was 55k should i expect that this year also it is going to be the same........
please reply soon and thanks in advance........

----------


## vibhav srivastava

> hi....m xpcting 120 mrks in aieee....can i get admission in jaypee noida?? m frm delhi...general category....


i think you will bec. at 120 marks your expected rank would lie between 50k to 60k so you have a very good chance.........

---------- Post added at 02:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------

what do you think would be my expected rank at 120 marks....
last year at 120 it was 55k..........
thanks in advance

----------


## Mazhar Siddiqui

plzzz tell me if i am getting admission in ALL OF THESE:- j.p. noida sec-62 ,SRM-CHENNAI,INDRAPRASTHA-DELHI,DEN WICH 1 I SHUD GO FOR ADMISSIONS???? PLZZZZZZZZZ REPLY FAST PLZZZZZZZZ WICH 1 IS D BEST AMONG D ABOVE 3 INSTITUTES???????????????

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




> plzzz tell me if i am getting admission in ALL OF THESE:- j.p. noida sec-62 ,SRM-CHENNAI,INDRAPRASTHA-DELHI,DEN WICH 1 I SHUD GO FOR ADMISSIONS???? PLZZZZZZZZZ REPLY FAST PLZZZZZZZZ WICH 1 IS D BEST AMONG D ABOVE 3 INSTITUTES???????????????


\\\\\\\////////////////////

----------


## vinamre

> plzzz tell me if i am getting admission in ALL OF THESE:- j.p. noida sec-62 ,SRM-CHENNAI,INDRAPRASTHA-DELHI,DEN WICH 1 I SHUD GO FOR ADMISSIONS???? PLZZZZZZZZZ REPLY FAST PLZZZZZZZZ WICH 1 IS D BEST AMONG D ABOVE 3 INSTITUTES???????????????
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------
> 
> \\\\\\\////////////////////


Dude among all these..jaypee noida is the best...unless u want to do btech in a stream like mechanical, chemical,electrical, civil etc because jaypee noida has just 4 streams - cs,IT,ECE and biotech

----------


## Mazhar Siddiqui

Thanxxx bro fr d info...Cn u plz tell me Dat i want to do mechanical in SRM -GHAZIABAD...IS IT A GUD CLG? ARE D PLACEMENTS GUD ENOUGH DERE OR its a waste going dere?????????plz reply

----------


## vinamre

> Thanxxx bro fr d info...Cn u plz tell me Dat i want to do mechanical in SRM -GHAZIABAD...IS IT A GUD CLG? ARE D PLACEMENTS GUD ENOUGH DERE OR its a waste going dere?????????plz reply



Dude..depends on what all options do u have...and with which colleges are u comparing...

explore other options as well

for placements refer - http://www.srmimt.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=130&Itemid=187


cheers :):  :):

----------


## Mazhar Siddiqui

Ohkay thanx bt  cn u plz tell me wat was d AVERAGE ANNUAL PACKAGE STATS FR LAST YEAR OR IN 2011 IN SRM-GHAZIABAD CAMPUS? ND WATS BETTER-C.S. IN SRM-GHAZIABAD CAMPUS OR I.T. IN JAYPEE NOIDA COZ I WNT GET C.S. IN J.P. I THNK?

----------


## vinamre

IT in jaypee is better...u will be eligible in all companies in which CS branch people will be eligible....

I have no idea about SRM NCR.

SRM chennai is good for sure...but dnt have any idea about NCR campus..Its very new and a risk factor is involved regardo=ing placements...

----------


## Mazhar Siddiqui

K thanx btw i hv heard dat last yr in jaypee noida the cutoff fr I.T. was around 69k nd fr d Dual Degree in C.S. it was around 78k? Is IT TRUE? Nd wot wud b a better option SCOPEWISE-DUAL DEGREE IN C.S. OR B.TECH IN I.T.?plz reply to both d queries

----------


## vinamre

i dont know exactly the last year cutoffs ...but i guess closing ranks this year will be around 55-65 k for IT B.Tech and 80-85k for Dual degrees.

B.Tech IT is a better option if you want to do MBA from IIM's,XLRI,FMS,MDI,IMT,IIT's and top B-SCHOOLS...

----------


## Mazhar Siddiqui

Thanxxx a lot bro fr d info ...

----------


## vinamre

> Thanxxx a lot bro fr d info ...


 all the best... :):   :):

----------


## Alina gill

> What about the other branches like JUIT Solan, JUET Guna...Are they equally good...I've checked the placement stat. at their websites...it was very good...but the last year closing rank was 75000...Is it true......


hi,
   Juit Solan and Juet Guna are not as good as jaypee noida............ Jaypee noida is best among all................. and placement is also best in noida ................. ya last year cutoff was close to 35000..............

----------


## vibhor48

hi,i am getting something in the range 160-180(dont know exact as i gave it online),lets take the lower one,so if i get a 160 will i be able to get jp noida and what stream,I belong to delhi general category and is it better to join ip's top colleges or jp noida,please tell me what u really feel as this will decide my future,are the avg packages at jaypee better than ip

----------


## sakshi111

> hi,i am getting something in the range 160-180(dont know exact as i gave it online),lets take the lower one,so if i get a 160 will i be able to get jp noida and what stream,I belong to delhi general category and is it better to join ip's top colleges or jp noida,please tell me what u really feel as this will decide my future,are the avg packages at jaypee better than ip


if u get 180 marks or above ...u can try something in DCE (polymer,civil,etc) or mech,civil and other lower branches in bottom 5  NIT's(according to stream preferences)

if u get around 160 marks..u should definitely take CSE in jp noida . It has very good placements.

U should not go for IP university unless u are getting bellow 50,000-60,000 rank in AIEEE

----------


## vibhor48

[MENTION=111499]sakshi111[/MENTION]: Thanks for replying mam,i know that nit tag helps a lot but i dont think my parents would allow me to go to nit silchar,srinagar etc,and if i dont get anything in dtu/nsit i would be left with jp,ip.Btw i have also filled thapar,so even if i get 160 would i be able to get any branch in it,what should be my preference order btw thapar(acc to my marks),jp(cse),ip(top 3-4 colleges),i also heard that thapar is loosing its reputation as the quality of students there is decreasing due to its high fees,so what would be the preference acc. to u seeing the future aspects of these colleges(sorry for such a long query).

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> @sakshi111 : Thanks for replying mam,i know that nit tag helps a lot but i dont think my parents would allow me to go to nit silchar,srinagar etc,and if i dont get anything in dtu/nsit i would be left with jp,ip.Btw i have also filled thapar,so even if i get 160 would i be able to get any branch in it,what should be my preference order btw thapar(acc to my marks),jp(cse),ip(top 3-4 colleges),i also heard that thapar is loosing its reputation as the quality of students there is decreasing due to its high fees,so what would be the preference acc. to u seeing the future aspects of these colleges(sorry for such a long query).


hi,
    Vibor if u r getting thapar so plz take admission there because thapar is the best clg among all of these cls and secodly you can go with jp noida it is also good but thapar is more better acc. to future prospective .......................  :):

----------


## vibhor48

thankyou mam for answering,so acc to u my preference order should be thapar>jp(cse)>ip(any collg);mam i also wanted to ask that whats the scope of civil at thapar,i heard that thapar civil placements are not too good,should i prefer civil at thapar or cse at jp,thanks in advance

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> thankyou mam for answering,so acc to u my preference order should be thapar>jp(cse)>ip(any collg);mam i also wanted to ask that whats the scope of civil at thapar,i heard that thapar civil placements are not too good,should i prefer civil at thapar or cse at jp,thanks in advance


hi,
    it depends in which branch u r interested more....................... because if we talk about placements so obviously in any clg no. of companies belongs to cs are more in comparison to civil companies so don't think more thapar is better than jp so go with thapar if u r interested in civil............ :): .. placements are really good in thapar in any branch.... :): .....and if u r interested in cs and u r not getting cs in thapar so go with jp coz it is also a good clg............ :):

----------


## vibhor48

thanks for replying,actually i am not branch specific so i think i should keep thapar(any branch) above jp(cse),i also had to ask should i give preference to ip(good collg) over jp as ip is a govt university and jaypee being warned of its deemed status by court.

----------


## Anmolr3

My rank is 47k in general....Do i have a chance of CSE in JAYPEE NOIDA??????Plzzz help me....

----------


## Deepak Kukreja

my rank is 54k AIR. i am from delhi, general actegory..
can i get into jp sec 62??
if not, dn should i go for sec 128 or any gud college of ip university??
plz help as i am confused very much..
thnx  :):

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

hey can you tell which is best field at jaypee noida ece ya csc? 
jiit, juit, jiet which is better?
highest pkg last year kis field ka gya tha in jiit?
please reply fast i m very into taking admission in jaypee.
thanks in advance
[MENTION=106862]shubhamsaxena04[/MENTION] as far as branch is concerned you should always go for the branch you are interested in

The placements @ jaypee noida are the best

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> My rank is 47k in general....Do i have a chance of CSE in JAYPEE NOIDA??????Plzzz help me....


[MENTION=114839]Anmolr3[/MENTION] you have a fair chance

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> my rank is 54k AIR. i am from delhi, general actegory..
> can i get into jp sec 62??
> if not, dn should i go for sec 128 or any gud college of ip university??
> plz help as i am confused very much..
> thnx


 [MENTION=110399]Deepak Kukreja[/MENTION]  at this rank it seems a bit difficult

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

i got 39k in aieee . so is there any chance of getting ece in jaypee noida sec-62 and with hostel?

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------

which field at jaypee bagged the highest pkg ?

----------


## naman11

i have an air 39k in AIEEE 2012
any chance of cs, or even ece at JAYPEE,NOIDA ??

----------


## adityamahajan123

i have scored 34000air rank in aieee...so can i get admission in jaypee noida wid cs?
my friend scored 73000 rank..any chance for her?

----------


## Deepak Kukreja

which stream cn i get in jaypee noida at 54k rank?? iam from delhi general category..
nd which branch cn i get fr ECE??

----------


## mathurmudit1003

my brother has All India RankOverall     37083 ------ 
Category     28205 ------ 
State Rank    
Overall     4898    ------
Category     3437.will he be able to get cse in jaypee noida.......




---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------

my brother has All India RankOverall     37083 ------ 
Category     28205 ------ 
State Rank    
Overall     4898    ------he is from rajasthan...will he be able to get cse in jaypee noida

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------

my brother has All India RankOverall     37083 ------ 
Category     28205 ------ 
State Rank    
Overall     4898    ------he is from rajasthan...will he be able to get cse in jaypee noida

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> i got 39k in aieee . so is there any chance of getting ece in jaypee noida sec-62 and with hostel?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------
> 
> which field at jaypee bagged the highest pkg ?


@shumhamsaxenao4 i believe that you have a very close chance .

the highest placement is bagged by CSE

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




> my brother has All India RankOverall     37083 ------ 
> Category     28205 ------ 
> State Rank    
> Overall     4898    ------
> Category     3437.will he be able to get cse in jaypee noida.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@*mathurmudit1003* he has a very close call

----------


## mathurmudit1003

my brother has All India RankOverall	 37083 ------ 
Category	 28205 ------ 
State Rank	
Overall	 4898	------
should he take admission in jaypee noida with cse or should he opt for IT in vit through management quota.....


---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

my brother has All India RankOverall	 37083 ------ 
Category	 28205 ------ 
State Rank	
Overall	 4898	------
should he take admission in jaypee noida with cse or should he opt for IT in vit through management quota.....

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

@*simmi.joshi.1990* thnx for the reply .
hey can you tell which is better amity noida or jaypee solan or noida?
and which field has better salary pkgs ece or cs at jaypee?
thank in advance.  :):

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> @*simmi.joshi.1990* thnx for the reply .
> hey can you tell which is better amity noida or jaypee solan or noida?
> and which field has better salary pkgs ece or cs at jaypee?
> thank in advance.


hey,
      obliviously  jp is better than amity... for any campus jst go for jp not amity ok............................. and if i talk about fields so both ec n cs have good scope it is depend upon your interest but ya core branches are better so go for ec.................  :):

----------


## Anmolr3

Thanks a lot,......Do i really have a chance coz last year...closing rank for cs was 43 k......and my Rank this year is 47 k....??????

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

thnx a lot yr this is the best site i have ever seen !!  :):

----------


## vibhav srivastava

what is the minimum rank required to get into jaypee guna.
thanks in advance and reply soon.

----------


## lavena

my IP CET rank is 16988 ....... do i hav chance to get admssn in ambdkr institute or any othr cllg in delhi ??

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

what better jss ece ya jp noida ece?

----------


## adityamahajan123

is der any difference bw the studies,faculty and placement bw jaypee sec 62 and sec 128????
and please guide dat bw maharaja agrasen,maharaja surajmal and jaypee noida..which is better????

----------


## Deepak Kukreja

which campus can i get at 54072 AIR??
plz reply asap..
thnx  :):

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> what better jss ece ya jp noida ece?


hey,
      go for jss it is better than jp.........  :):

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> Thanks a lot,......Do i really have a chance coz last year...closing rank for cs was 43 k......and my Rank this year is 47 k....??????


ya sure........ this is minor diffrence.... gud luck.....   :):

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> is der any difference bw the studies,faculty and placement bw jaypee sec 62 and sec 128????
> and please guide dat bw maharaja agrasen,maharaja surajmal and jaypee noida..which is better????


hey,
       ya jp in sec 62 is much better because it is main branch................. and it is very obvious that maharaja agrasen,maharaja surajmal are far better than jp coz they govt clgs.................  :): .................

----------


## Anmolr3

Thanks for replying......one more query...do you have any idea abt the closing rank of aieee for jss noida.....as 20 % in every private institution is reserved for aieee candidates........plzz reply and thank u once again.... :):

----------


## vibhor48

what can a rank of 39000 air fetch me in jiit noida and how and when is upgradation done?

----------


## kriti sharma

> Thanks for replying......one more query...do you have any idea abt the closing rank of aieee for jss noida.....as 20 % in every private institution is reserved for aieee candidates........plzz reply and thank u once again....


hey,
      i think in 50,000 air rank u may take admission in in jss but may be not cs n ec..............

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

which is better in overall jss or jaypee noida?

----------


## kriti sharma

> which is better in overall jss or jaypee noida?


jss is much better ............ :):

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

can u tell me which is better jss or jp noida?
and in jp sec-62 cs or jp solan cs?
please reply asap thnx in advance.

----------


## vibhor48

what can a rank of 39000 fetch me in jp noida(sec 62),does jss consider aieee rank?

----------


## priti.nith

> can u tell me which is better jss or jp noida?
> and in jp sec-62 cs or jp solan cs?
> please reply asap thnx in advance.


[MENTION=103728]shubhamsaxena[/MENTION] JSS is better than JP Noida.

as off course JP Noida sector 62 is any ways better than JP Guna

 :): 

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




> what can a rank of 39000 fetch me in jp noida(sec 62),does jss consider aieee rank?


[MENTION=101371]vibhor48[/MENTION] you can easily get any branch.

----------


## ayush0003

sir,
my rank in aieee is apprx. 1lkh which is not good
nd in ip is 10896
nd i hve got computr scienc in SRM univrsity, modi nagar

so plz do tell which college can i get in ip and aieee and abouts its placement also...
nd what should i go for??? IP or SRM??

----------


## vibhor48

thanks for answering,i also had to ask should i join jiit with 39000 AIR or do i hav any better option with this rank?Is it safe to join jiit  because of its deemed status still in coutrt?Reply asap pleaseeeeeee

----------


## Anmolr3

Thanks Once again...and what abt ak garg or kiet...can i get cse or ec in these......and what abt mechanical and civil in jss noida....do i have a chance there????plzz reply mam...

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

hey is there a need for a laptop at jiit in 1st year for cse students?
and which is better lnmiit ya jiit?

----------


## priya99920

my jaypee rank is 2607...can i get in jiit noida sector-62 in cse or ece?
what is the difference in jiit noida sect-62 and sect-128?

----------


## yushverm

my aieee result 
all india rank - 29019! 
state rank (delhi) - 2707! 
cn i get cse or ece in nit delhi??! n wid d campus shifting in delhi dis year shud i prefer nit delhi over mait or bvp (ip)??? 


cn i get cse or ece in jp noida sec 62 wid dis rank? plzz suugest  the better college out of mait/ nit delhi/ n jp noida!!!!! 
also cud u list sum big companies dat visit jp noida or compare its placements wid mait n nit delhi!!!
awaitin replies........

----------


## naman11

> my jaypee rank is 2607...can i get in jiit noida sector-62 in cse or ece?
> what is the difference in jiit noida sect-62 and sect-128?


hey, how do u know ur jaypee rank
they are only showing our roll no and AIR 

pls tell me where is the link for jaypee rank

----------


## priya99920

> hey, how do u know ur jaypee rank
> they are only showing our roll no and AIR 
> 
> pls tell me where is the link for jaypee rank



i got the counselling letter in which the jaypee rank was written.....

----------


## naman11

> i got the counselling letter in which the jaypee rank was written.....


thanks, actually i haven't got the counselling letter yet

----------


## leewanshi

i have heard that there is some case on jaypee due to which it is giving provisional degree from last two years and there are hardly any placements in biotech.
is it true?? n if it is the case is it safe to take the admission?
pls help

----------


## priya99920

which one is better- jiit noida or kiet ghaziabad or galgotias noida?

----------


## lavena

what is the eligiblity for seeking admssn in JSS noida ??

----------


## osank

> which one is better- jiit noida or kiet ghaziabad or galgotias noida?


jiit noida > kiet ghaziabad>galgotias

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

hey does jaypee noida sec-62 hostel has central ac??

----------


## priya99920

can anyone sort this list of colleges(best one in the top) --
jaypee noida sec-62
jaypee noida sec-128
jaypee solan
ak garg, ghaziabad
galgotia's noida
lnmiit

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

my jaypee rank is 1912 and my aieee rank is 39878 please please tell me that whether i will get hostel at jiit sec-62 or not?
please please reply asap!!!!!

----------


## HURRICANE

> my jaypee rank is 1912 and my aieee rank is 39878 please please tell me that whether i will get hostel at jiit sec-62 or not?
> please please reply asap!!!!!


hey dude...at this rank you can get many good colleges through ccb counseling (in 3rd or 4th round)...then why are you trying for jaypee...as we all know that there is some problem with jaypee...and also the fees is very high...So, in my opinion try for some other good colleges like nits, etc...

check out here: http://entrance.icbse.com/govt-derec...rsities-india/
all the best........................ :(rofl): 

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




> can anyone sort this list of colleges(best one in the top) --
> jaypee noida sec-62
> jaypee noida sec-128
> jaypee solan
> ak garg, ghaziabad
> galgotia's noida
> lnmiit


ak garg
lnmiit
galgotia
jaypee sec 62
jaypee sec 128
juit solan

check out here before taking your decision: http://entrance.icbse.com/govt-derec...rsities-india/

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

dude with this rank i will not get even the worst nit's and in ccb counciling i will get nthng !!!!
so wid this i m left wid jaypee noida and its still a deemed univ !!!
and juit solan as gud campus and studies while jiit sec-128 the campus is still not complete hav no hostel dere !!

----------


## vibhor48

hi i hav got a rank 39066 air and jp rank 1847,can i expect cse in jiit,sec 62,i agree with shubhamsaxena04 that at this rank we can hardly get anything through ccb.

----------


## AnujKhare

Hi,last year my rank in AIEEE was 20 K,i dropped a year and was expecting better results but I did a massive mistake in the bubbling due to which my rank which has come doesnt reflect my real effort and potential...still i got 45k  i have much hope left now oder dan dis....will they consider my last years rank? And if not can I get CS at this rank?

----------


## spacker

Hey, i hv got following ranks
AIEEE-57247
Jaypee-3250
IPU-3071(Outside Delhi General)

*Which is preferrable IP or JP* for me, as of last yr cutoffs i may get CS @ JP Solan, noida-128 & IT @ Jp noida-62
but i hv preference for CS.......

----------


## HURRICANE

Go for IP instead of JP....

----------


## adityamahajan123

> hey,
>        ya jp in sec 62 is much better because it is main branch................. and it is very obvious that maharaja agrasen,maharaja surajmal are far better than jp coz they govt clgs................. .................


thanx a lot..!!!
bt maharaja agrasen nd maharaja surajmal is not a govt college......
pls help me which one to chose...
maharaja agrasen-it or mae(first shift)
                           cse(2nd shift)
jaypee noida-cse
pls reply asap..!!!!

----------


## HURRICANE

> thanx a lot..!!!
> bt maharaja agrasen nd maharaja surajmal is not a govt college......
> pls help me which one to chose...
> maharaja agrasen-it or mae(first shift)
> cse(2nd shift)
> jaypee noida-cse
> pls reply asap..!!!!


dude it depends upon your interest...if are good at core programming then go for cse and if you are good with softwares handling then go for it...
I don't think there is much difference between 1st shift or 2nd shift...and mait and mae are reputed colleges of ncr region so go for them...

----------


## rsharma

Hello! I got AIR 51181 and HS 7195 (U.P.) in AIEEE.
Going by the last year cut off I can get IT at Jp noida sec-28 and CS at JP Solan & at JP Noida Sec-128.
But the problem is I didn't fill the form. Can anything be done now????
Or can I get any other good college?? I got 8886 rank in IP ( Outside delhi General category).
plzzzz reply ASAP!!!

----------


## vibhor48

hi,i got ece today at all india rank 39066 in jiit sec 62,when i got my seat there were just 15 seats left for ece,do i hav any chance of getting cse in upgradation as i got ece at the last stage????Also i had to ask that i have a chance of cse at jss,so should i try for it or settle with jp,which is better in terms of infra and avg package??????????????reply asap pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## itsmelakshya

hey! i have got 109317 rank in aieee can i get addmission in jaypee noida-62 or 128....as you said last years' cut off was 1lakh 26k for ece???

----------


## SAM MEENA

Jiit noida alloted me cse dual degree prog. should i freeze my choice or not dual degree from jiit is good or notin case of placements after 5 years.
please rply soon at shb.meena@gmail.com. please i have only today for freezing

----------


## manish6164768

maharaja agrasen(ip)>>jaypee>=maharaja surajmal

----------


## chopra.raghav2180

My AIR is 62k. Shall I go for CSE at Jaypee Noida or CSE at Chitkara university chandigarh ?

----------

